# 2016 kidding thread



## Goatzrule

I thought I would get this started. Is it a doe or buck year
You can wait till you're kidding season is done or post them as they come. Only post each kid once and make sure to add each baby to the tally. Bucks go in one tally does go in the other. 


Bucklings:
Doelings:
Happy Kidding!!!!! :kidblue::kidred::kidblack:
You can add pictures too :camera:


----------



## Tazda

Well I guess I will start the count off with a cute little doeling.
She is now doing well after a bit of a scare earlier this week.
Meet Bernice, born Jan 5th 2016. 


Bucklings:
Doelings: 1


----------



## billiejw89

congrats!


----------



## chiwapacreek

One doeling so far!

So...

Bucklings

Doelings 2


----------



## LadySecret

^^^What a cute set of kids!


----------



## goatygirl

Folllowing


----------



## goatygirl

Soo. Who is the next person to have goats due? I feel we are having a baby dry spell.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm

I had a newly-purchased doe surprise me with a doeling on Jan 6th - nobody else is due until May or June. 
So, that makes:

Bucklings: 0
Doelings: 3


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

My ND doe Rose kidded with four doelings in the 17th

So 
Bucklings: 0
Doelings: 7


----------



## Goatzrule

Doelings are off to a good start


----------



## Survey0r

50% Savanna Jan 18th
1 buck 1 doe

Total
1 buck
8 does


----------



## RPC

I had 5 bucks and 2 does

Total
6 bucks
10 does


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

SG Caprinos SA SweetPea had triplet bucks. 

So 9 bucks 
10 does


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Add four more doelings.


----------



## top_goat

chiwapacreek said:


> View attachment 102294
> One doeling so far!
> 
> So...
> 
> Bucklings
> 
> Doelings 2


Doesn't the one in green count? He's so cute!!!


----------



## top_goat

CrazyDogLady said:


> Add four more doelings.


So that brings the count to ...?

Bucks 9
Does 14


----------



## Bree_6293

Following. My first lot is due March/ April so still a bit of a wait till I can add any to this


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Twin does born to FF Caprinos SA Snowberry! 
Bucks: 9 
Does 16


----------



## AlvinLeanne

We had twin bucklings on the 12th!

Bucks: 11
Does: 16


----------



## txrodeogirl21

Just got 1 little buckling from my ND Lacey.








Bucks 12
Does 16


----------



## AncientBlue

Sabatina had a baby doeling today. :kidred:

Bucks 12
Does 17


----------



## margaret

Buck/Doe twins from Reb.

Bucks 13
Does 18


----------



## Lstein

Aww, so jealous of all your babies. I still have at least three weeks (hopefully) for Maybel and almost 6 weeks for everyone else. :GAAH:


----------



## Survey0r

Made a little mistake on my last post.
posted 1 doe 1 buck but they were both bucks.
2 more born 1/23 1 buck 1 doe (for sure ths time) 1st mom wouldn't let us get close.
So total for me is 3 bucks 1 doe.
Makes total post

15 bucks
18 does


----------



## pwesthuis

We had one doe born on Jan 6th so that would be 
We lost her brother. 
19 doelings
15 bucks


----------



## PaulaHiett

*twin doelings Jan. 20*

Hi - one of my Nannies had twins doelings 1/20/16. Little dot would not eat ( or stay on her feet for that matter). We milked mom and syringe fed until she was up and fighting sister for her turn to nurse....








Baby Dot - getting feisty!


----------



## margaret

Tansy had twin does yesterday morning!

Does:23
Bucks:15


----------



## RPC

I like dot


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Pinky had one buck and one doe.
Does: 24 
Bucks: 16


----------



## margaret

2 sets of buck doe twins today.
Does:26
Bucks:18


----------



## goatblessings

Daisy kidded triplets - 2 does, one buck

Does: 28
Bucks:19


----------



## martyna1114

Panda had a Doeling 1/29/16 named her Nellie


----------



## martyna1114

Raspberry had a buckling today 2/1/16 named Oliver and A stillborn doeling


----------



## Goatzrule

im so sorry about the stillborn
does: 30
bucks: 20


----------



## pwesthuis

what breed are your goats here


----------



## pwesthuis

What breed are your goats goatblessings?


----------



## goatblessings

Nubians and update - Chiclet kidded twins - two buckilings

Does - 30
Bucks - 22


----------



## margaret

Twin does today from Clematis








Bucks: 22
Does: 32


----------



## goatblessings

So precious!! Lovely little ladies:hugs:


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## Lstein

Aww I love those little black Nubians, my Mabel has that pattern/color and is FINALLY bred this year and I sure hope I get some cute mini Mabel's from her.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Jenny had triplets, two bucks and one doe.

Bucks: 24
Does: 33


----------



## thegoatmama

Following. :book:

My girls aren't due for another 3 weeks and 2 days.
...
...
:shock: man that's coming up pretty fast. It's all wait, wait, wait and then "they're _here_!" :lol:


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Carina had twins, a doeling and buckling.

Bucks 25
Does 34


----------



## LadySecret

Fancy had a flashy single doeling! Fancy always gives me a doe or two. 

Bucks 25
Does 35


----------



## LadySecret

Rosie had triplets! 2 doelings and 1 buckling.

Bucks 26
Does 37

Go does go!


----------



## thegoatmama

LadySecret said:


> Fancy had a flashy single doeling! Fancy always gives me a doe or two.
> 
> Bucks 25
> Does 35


Wow! Look at her!


----------



## AlvinLeanne

I missed adding in a set of twins that didn't make it and then we had a set of twins born yesterday. Both had 1 buckling and 1 doeling each.

Bucks 28
Does 39


----------



## CecilandNellie

*2016 Kids*

Watched this doe for 2 days, knew she was close but not in labor. Checked her about every 2 hours all night, too. Skipped the 2 a.m. check, and at the 4 a.m. found a nice white doe kid....she delivered outside. Brought her into the indoor part of the birthing room and she gave me 2 more! All does. And I got over half a gallon of milk. First time mama at 2 years old, stood for milking like a pro.

Bucks 28

Does 42

This is our "cheese blend", Saanan and Tog.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

11 does and 8 bucks for me.
Totals are:
Bucks 36
Does 53


----------



## Goatzrule

Well 2016 seems like its off to a good start, keep the babies coming


----------



## txrodeogirl21

Two bucks this afternoon. My last babies for the season 

Bucks 28
Does 37


----------



## LittleGoatFarms

Just started kidding season with a single doeling 


Bucks 28
Does 38


----------



## Goatzrule

Well my first doe is due next month!!!!!


----------



## Bree_6293

I have just over 4 weeks to go! Then I can add to this post, loving seeing every ones babies! It's helping with this long wait until babies are born here!


----------



## thegoatmama

First time posting in this tally counter. Do you guys count ones that didn't make it?

My Josie had triplets 2 doelings and 1 buckling but only one doeling survived.

So either:

Bucks 29
Does 39

or

Bucks 28
Does 39


----------



## top_goat

Lizzie kidded yesterday...Two little carbon copies of their daddy.  A large buckling and a tiny, tiny doeling. 

Count: 

Bucks 29
Does 40


----------



## Goatzrule

So cute


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Honey kidded, one buck and one doe.

Bucks: 30
Does: 41


----------



## Val15

Cinco had her baby yesterday. We have a new doeling  More to come in the next few weeks! 

Cinco and baby










Bucks: 30
Does: 42


----------



## margaret

Twin bucks from Oreo.
Bucks:32
Does:42


----------



## Survey0r

Sugar and Spice just minutes old as Molly cleans them up.
2 does

Bucks:32
Does:44


----------



## Lstein

Mabel had twins last night, :boy: a doe and a buckling! :boy: :-D










Does: 45
Bucks: 33


----------



## luvmyherd

This all happened in a week. Friday to Friday.
StarryNight went first with :kidred::kidblue: 
Wednesday Angel gave us :kidred::kidblue:
Twisted Sister had :kidred::kidred: they are the tiniest babies we have had but are strong, feisty and holding their own with the bigger cousins.
Starr was just a few hours later with :kidred::kidblue:


----------



## luvmyherd

So that is:
Does: 50
Bucks: 36


----------



## margaret

Luvmyherd, your kids are gorgeous!


----------



## luvmyherd

Thank you. Moms are Nubian or part Nubian; dad is LaMancha/Alpine. Hence the different ears. We got some great colors and patterns this year.


----------



## goatygirl

They are so cute! I can't wait to see our own babies.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Well it's been bucks here. Lol

7 boys and 1 girl so far.

Bucks:43
Does:51


----------



## Rochelesmit

Miss Trouble had a single buckling

Bucks 44
Does 51


----------



## Survey0r

5 more born Sat 1 didn't make it.
PJ & SJ born to MJ M-F
Bella & MooMoo born to Glory 2 does

Bucks 45
Does 54


----------



## goatygirl

I'm going to try to bump up this thread. To everyone who doesn't know, this is our new 2016 kidding tally thread. Feel free too add your babies.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Thanx for the link!


----------



## CecilandNellie

*New Babies*

Little Nellie dropped a doe and a buck this morning. Funny girl, she was due yesterday but showed no signs, but this morning at 6 didn't eat. At 9 looked the same and ate a whole banana leaf. I headed out to check her about 10 and heard 2 or 3 screams and got to the pen to see one just on the ground. Nellie hadn't even found it yet! Fifteen or twenty minutes on she pushed out the other, with hardly any effort at all. :crazy:

Bucks 46
Does 55


----------



## KNM-Livestock

Well, a week in, 4 kiddings, including a set of quads and a set of triplets we are sitting at 6 bucks 4 does.


----------



## KNM-Livestock

So that's 
Bucks: 52
Does: 59


----------



## billiejw89

1 doe, 1 buck last Sunday. 

Bucks: 53
Does: 60


----------



## KNM-Livestock

Added twin bucks today. 

Bucks: 55
Does: 60


----------



## goathiker

Triplet bucks on Saturday...

bucks: 58
does: 60


----------



## TeyluFarm

Triplets earlier tonight. 2 bucks 1 doe. 

Bucks: 60

Does: 61


----------



## cfish001

Bucks: 6
Does: 6


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Gin had 1 doeling
Ziggy had twin doelings
Rosie had trips - 2 doelings and 1 buckling
doe-5
buck-1
3 more to kid

Totals
bucks-66
Does-72


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

One buck last night

Totals
Bucks-67
Does-72


----------



## LadySecret

Triplets 2 bucks 1 doe
Totals
Bucks-69
Does-73


----------



## Riverside Fainters

Does- 3
Bucks- 4 total but lost 2 buck


----------



## LadySecret

Riverside Fainters said:


> Does- 3
> Bucks- 4 total but lost 2 buck


So new total would be

Bucks 73

Does 76

I think we should still count the ones we lost. Seem more accurate to me but if anyone disagrees, please say so.


----------



## Riverside Fainters

Shoot.. sorry I didn't update that


----------



## Lstein

Opal had quads yesterday, but lost two. Still have one doe and buck. 

Bucks 74

Does 77


----------



## Goatzrule

Yeah i agree as long as they made it to full term.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm

Just adding doeling born on Wednesday

Bucks 74

Does 78


----------



## goatygirl

Go doelings!


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch

Sorry to bring in more bucks! Total, I had 5 bucklings and only one doeling. 

Bucks: 79

Does: 79


----------



## Arralana

*Second Generation!*

Our second generation born on our little mini farm! Nutmeg and Pesto, both doelings, born to Feta on St. Patrick's Day morning and still waiting on two more pregnant does to kid!


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## goatygirl

Doelings:81
Bucklings:79


----------



## martyna1114

Bucks:5 
Does 3


----------



## goatygirl

Doelings: 84
Buckling: 84
Please add them up ya'll I can't go back and count them all.


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## moonmilk_creamery

I have had 2 bucks and 0 does :GAAH:


----------



## mjunebug1

Twin girls Friday night!


----------



## Riverside Fainters

Does: 86
Bucks: 86


----------



## cfish001

does: 8
Bucks 6


----------



## LadySecret

cfish001 said:


> does: 8
> Bucks 6


Total

Bucks 92

Does 94


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Ah this is getting too close!


----------



## LamanchaAcres

Does: 10
Bucks: 4

Total: 
Bucks 96
Does 104


----------



## chiwapacreek

Two does
One buck

Total:
Does 106
Bucks 97


----------



## billiejw89

1 doe 3/17

does: 107
Bucks: 97


----------



## Lstein

Ethel had triplets yesterday, 2 bucks and a doe. 

Lucy also kidded yesterday and had twins, a buck and a doe.

Does: 109
Bucks: 100


----------



## Lstein

I know I'm not helping things here but Butter just kidded, while I was typing the last update, with a set of buck twins.

Does: 109
Bucks: 102


----------



## billiejw89

twin does

Does: 111
Bucks:102


----------



## Val15

3 does 3 bucks to add. Had a FF that had twins 

Does 113
Bucks 105


PS Thanks Austin for info on getting my post to go thru!


----------



## Lstein

Shortcake had triplets! Two bucks and a doe

Does: 114
Bucks: 107


----------



## BoulderOaks

So far this year:
Peaches had 2 bucks, 1 doe
Echo had 1 buck, 1 doe
Firecracker had 1 buck, 1 doe
Crazy Doe had 1 buck
Little Bit had 2 bucks, 2 does
Unnamed ND had 1 doe
Unnamed ND had 1 buck, 1 doe

Does: 121
Bucks: 115


----------



## Clarebear12345

5 Does 4 Bucks


----------



## LadySecret

Clarebear12345 said:


> 5 Does 4 Bucks


Total

Bucks 119

Does 126


----------



## HeavenViewRanch

3 does 1 was still born
total
bucks 119
does 129


----------



## LadySecret

Freya kidded with twins. One of each.

Total

Bucks 120

Does 130


----------



## CecilandNellie

*Happy Easter*

Bessie filled our Easter basket with 2 does and 1 buck.

Bucks 121

Does 132


----------



## Goatzrule

pictures?


----------



## crawly

Twin bucks and a single doe

Does 133
Bucks 123


----------



## Clarebear12345




----------



## billiejw89

twin does

Does 135
Bucks 123


----------



## nicolemackenzie

Twin bucks
Does 135
Bucks 125


----------



## Bree_6293

So far we have had 5 does and 4 bucks. I think 2-3 left to kid now!


----------



## Bree_6293

140 does
129 bucks


----------



## LadySecret

Flicka kidded with triplets tonight! 1 doeling and 2 bucklings

Total

Does 141

Bucks 131


----------



## Goatzrule

Quints!!!!!! Three does two bucks
Does-144
bucks-133


----------



## billiejw89

Wow!! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats, they are so cute.


----------



## Cissysgoats

One doe and one buck

does 145
bucks 134


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## xippidee

My first freshener Tia kicked off kidding season for us with twins, 1 doe and one buck. The doeling is the cream colored one (almost the spitting image of her mama), and the buckling is black and white with brown spots, thanks to his Boer/Dairy cross daddy who has a habit of producing lots of color. Mama is a Saanen/Alpine cross. Pictures are from a couple hours after birth.

Total so far:
bucklings: 1
doelings: 1


----------



## Clarebear12345

Does:146
Bucks:135


----------



## Bree_6293

1 more doe


----------



## Bree_6293

Does: 147
Bucks: 135


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute.


----------



## Cissysgoats

Hazel gave us 2 does and a buck.


Does 149
Bucks 136


----------



## milkmaid

Bucks: :kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:
Does: :kidred: 

Been a buck year on this farm!


----------



## Clarebear12345

Does:150
Bucks:141


----------



## Clarebear12345

milkmaid said:


> Bucks: :kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:
> Does: :kidred:
> 
> Been a buck year on this farm!


Definitely!


----------



## mbuck

Arralana said:


> Our second generation born on our little mini farm! Nutmeg and Pesto, both doelings, born to Feta on St. Patrick's Day morning and still waiting on two more pregnant does to kid!


Omgosh!! they are adorable and I see you are in NY! WNY here! still waiting on kids here.. due in a week - 2 weeks!


----------



## COgoatLover25

Twin bucks

Does: 150 
Bucks: 143


----------



## LittleGoatFarms

Single doeling here 
Have another doe due the 6th but looks like she will go sooner!


Does: 151
Bucks: 143


----------



## CecilandNellie

Gladys, with a lot of screaming, gave us an 8 pound doe.

We are finished for the season, 2 bucks and 7 does.


Thread total

Does 151

Bucks 141


----------



## COgoatLover25

Twin does

Does: 153
Bucks: 141


----------



## Lstein

Forgot to add my updates, almost done with kidding with just two does left. Here's the missing "bulk" gap since my last update. 11 doelings and 4 bucks.

Does: 164
Bucks: 145


----------



## Lstein

Mama had triplet bucks yesterday

Does: 164
Bucks: 148


----------



## margaret

Buck/Doe twins yesterday from Empress








Does: 165
Bucks: 149


----------



## LadySecret

Jasper, my five year old FF, gave me twin doelings at 3:30 in the morning yesterday!

Princess Peach















Caramel Queen (Jasper rejected her so she gets to come inside and be a bottle baby)















Total

Does 167

Bucks 149


----------



## Clarebear12345

Two does and a buck

Total 

Does 169

Bucks 150


----------



## margaret

Single doe from Tokyo.

Does:170
Bucks:150


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Cocoa had triplets a week ago 2 does and 1 buck. So that makes:

Does 172
Bucks 151

I'm wondering do you count stillborn kids?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

I would if they were full term -
Kalia doe and buck
Maybelle twin doelings
My count 8 doelings and 2 bucklings
Rosa still to deliver 

does 175
bucks 153


----------



## CanucksStar-17

OK then. My doe Beeze had a stillborn but full term kid last week. So it's 

Does 176
Bucks 153


----------



## COgoatLover25

Triplets, 2 does, 1 buck

Does: 178
Bucks: 154


----------



## AriesBis

All my girls are done for this season. 4 bucks 2 does

Does 180
Bucks 158


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute.


----------



## Dustilin

My Ivy had a 9 1/2# buck this afternoon. We are calling him Eeyore.


----------



## Blackheadedboers

So it was very much a doe year here ☹! But after this kidding season I have 25 kids total. 8 bucks and 17 does. 

So counting the buck from above
Does: 197
Bucks: 167


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## Lstein

My final doe Georgie finally had her baby last night, a single doeling. 2016 kidding season is officially over for me with a total of 33, 52% being does at 48% being bucks, which seems to be my average too.

Bucks: 167

Does: 198


----------



## Mercys_Edge_Farm

*Mercy's Edge Farm Births 2016*

Ella Elle La' Had triplets - 2 bucks and one doe Sissy Quinn had quads - 3 bucks and 1 doe.


----------



## Clarebear12345

Bucks: 172 

Does: 200


----------



## luvmyherd

Interesting, does ahead by 28.
I just looked and last year at this time bucks were ahead by 21.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Susie kidded with twin doelings. Lost one 
Have 4 more does to kid yet.

Does: 202
Bucks: 172


----------



## Cissysgoats

Mia had a buckling

Bucks 173

does 200


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Rosa had triplets: 2 bucks and 1 doe
total for my season 9 does and 4 bucks

Bucks: 175
Does: 201


----------



## Dustilin

Happy to announce our new arrival
'Tinkerbell'. Another point for the does.









Bucks 175
Does 204


----------



## Bree_6293

Our first group is now done with the last being a little boy
Bucks: 176
Does: 204


----------



## Bree_6293

2-3 months before any one else is due


----------



## margaret

Single doe yesterday from Twist.








Bucks: 176
Does: 205


----------



## jaimn

3 & 3 this year! 

Bucks: 179
Does: 208


----------



## goatygirl

A doe and buck
Bucks:180
Does:209


----------



## Dustilin

Our last kidding for this season
A doe 'Katee'








Does 210

Bucks 180


----------



## Goatzrule

A doeling from my first freshener 
She has wattles

Does:211
Bucks:180


----------



## ksalvagno

A doe and a buck

Does: 212
Bucks: 181


----------



## margaret

Last Alpine kid of the season, single doe.
Does: 213
Bucks: 181


----------



## RPC

Last kid of the season was a little buck


----------



## RPC

Sorry so that's
Does: 213
Bucks: 182


----------



## McGeeFamilyFarms

Hello all. I'm new here. I've been looking at these forums for advice for a while though. On friday, our doe, Brownie, FINALLY went into labor. 

She is the first of our goat herd to kidd. We were quite anxious, and she was taking forever to get to it. And boy was it an ordeal. The baby presented head first, no hooves in sight. However, we were prepared for this. 
Out came the gloves, betadine, and lube....and my 8 year old with the small hands to do some minor exploring to see where the hooves might be. She located the hooves (completely laid alongside the body), and we went into critical mode because the head was out to the middle of the neck and momma was having problems after 20 mins of labor. 
We kept a close eye on the baby to male sure she was breathing ok, and kept trying to get the hooves forward. When momma started to show real signs of distress (breathing erratic, very vocal) and the baby was becoming less responsive, I slid my hand in behind the shoulder and gently pulled the baby out and down with momma's contractions. 
Once she was born, I cleared her airway, massaged her chest, cut the cord, and placed her under Brownie. She immediately started locking and cleaning the baby. The baby was up and walking within 15-20 mins and nursing within the first hour. 
The children have named her Waffles.she is a beautiful Boer doeling.


----------



## Dustilin

Very adorable. I'm so glad you were brave and went in. Congratulations.


----------



## megslebo

So, Tundra finally finished our kidding season w/ 2 healthy bucklings...but waited until she was sure we were all off the property!








That brings Willow Creek Farm's 2016 kidding totals to 7 does (1 deceased) & 4 bucks
(I'll include McGee Family Farm doeling in the grand total...)
Does: 221
Bucks: 186


----------



## mbuck

2 bucks for us! it was such a wonderful experience, but since we dont keep bucks here, yet, its bittersweet!


Does: 220
Bucks: 189


----------



## cfish001

One of our older does kidded on Saturday. She had 2 bucks.

Our count is now:
9 doelings
9 bucklings

However, there is more to this story. It is a miracle every is alive and well today.

I had thought she had gone into labor 2 weeks ago and stalled. She came to us already pregnant and my brother who brought her to us didnt know the date she got pregnant. So we really had no idea when her due date was.

When she finally came into labor, the color of her discharge was disturbing - it was not normal. I said to my husband that we are calling for help now! He said that it appeared to him everything is ok - but I said no it is not. It was a lucky thing we did call for help. Had to manually extract the kids. The bubbles had broken on the kids, they were pooping inside her. But everybody was born alive and healthy and mom is doing well too.

Both kids are doing well, except one of the kids had a selenium deficiency. He is mostly recovered but his left front foot is still bending forward.


----------



## McGeeFamilyFarms

ours was a little doeling.


----------



## megslebo

Sorry McGeeFamilyFarms, misread...corrected the count on my entry...


----------



## megslebo

mbuck, I adjusted the doe/buck count by 1 if you wanted to update your total


----------



## xippidee

Well, we had three more doelings born on our farm this April.

4/6 - Paisley, out of our Alpine/Nigerian? cross doe, DeeDee. (We had no clue that's why she was a little short in the leg, until she freshened with tiny teats and creamier milk than our Nubians, lol!)

4/8 - Opal (white doeling), out of our Nubian/Saanen doe, Ginger.

4/21 - Pearl (cream doeling), out of our Nubian/Saanen cross doe, Bliss.

That brings the total this year for our farm to: 
4 doelings :wahoo: 
1 buckling 
- with 1 more doe set to kid any time.


----------



## toth boer goats

All nice kiddos.


----------



## goatygirl

Please add up the totals!


----------



## goatygirl

Yesterday our farm welcomed three doelings from our first freshener Trumpet. Two of them were breached but thanks to my great goat she pushed them out before my sister could help. 
That brings our total up to.
236 does
199 bucks


----------



## topper

*Buck year for us!*

We had 4 births and 5 bucks!


----------



## Goatzrule

We got two bucklings while our family was over yesterday for mother's day and a client came to bring home a baby. Checked on the doe a n hour earlier...didn't look even close the lady's niece "are they babies in here supposed to be wet, they look really bloody"
Anyway
does: 236
bucks:201


----------



## GoatCrazy01

We had 1 doe kid, she had twins, buck & doe


----------



## goatygirl

Please add up the score.
Does: 237
Bucks:202


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos

Finished my season with 5 doelings and 2 bucklings. (already counted 2 of the girls)
SO much better then my past regular totals of 6 bucks to 1 doe!


Does: 240
Bucks: 204


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

Been so busy nursing mama back to life I forgot to post my doeling born on Tuesday. Technically two does.. one still born so...
Does:242
Bucks:204


----------



## goatygirl

Triplets from December!
And this ends our kidding season with two does and one buck!
does:244
Bucks: 205


----------



## HeavenViewRanch

1 doe and three bucks
does: 245
bucks: 208


----------



## CanucksStar-17

My girl Cinema just had twins a boy and a girl. 

Does: 245
Bucks: 206


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm

My last doe kidded this morning! That makes a total of 20 kids for me, 13 doelings and 7 bucklings. (One doeling I already added before). 

Does: 257
Bucks: 213


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I had 10 bucks and 4 does this year. 

Does: 261
Bucks: 223


----------



## luvmyherd

Wow, really looks like a:kidred:year!
I wish I still had some little babies. Mine are so big.


----------



## sassykat6181

2 bucks

Does 261
Bucks 225


----------



## samba1

4 does
7 bucks

Does. 265
Bucks. 232


----------



## goathiker

Two more buck kids

does: 265
bucks: 234


----------



## CanucksStar-17

Last kids of the year for me, triplets. Two boys and a girl.

Does: 266

Bucks: 236


----------



## xippidee

Our last kid was born May 28th. A healthy 9 pound half-Nubian buckling named Reuben. That brings the total for our farm up to 4 doelings and 2 bucklings.

Overall totals:

Does: 266

Bucks: 237


----------



## CritterCarnival

Done for the year, 1 buckling and 2 doelings.

Overall Totals:

Does: 268
Bucks: 238

Buckling, "River" 








Twin doelings, "Brie" and "Cameo"


----------



## Clarebear12345

One Doeling born last night 
Does: 269

Bucks: 238


----------



## aaacres

Kidding season is over here. We ended up with 7 does and 1 buck. 

Overall Totals:
Does: 276
Bucks: 239


----------



## COgoatLover25

End of kidding season for us
Twin bucks born this morning

Overall Totals: 

Does: 276
Bucks: 241


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

End of season for us too. Add 2 bucks and 1 doe for the Nigerians.
Overall total:
Does:277
Bucks: 243


----------



## Luckthebuck234

We are finished with kidding this year! 2 does  and 2 bucks
Total
Does:279
Bucks:245


----------



## LittleGoatFarms

We finished kidding season last week with

Quads 3 bucks 1 doe

Single doeling 

Single doeling 

Twins doeling and a buckling

And twin bucklings

Total
Does:283
Bucks:251


----------



## Lstein

Been awhile since I checked back here, glad to see the doelings are still pulling ahead. ::


----------



## christinajh

I had a buck year. Sigh
2 does and 6 bucks 

Total
Does:285
Bucks:257


----------



## Goatzrule

Doelings are going strong, anymore?


----------



## nicolemackenzie

I forgot to count my last two 
Doe and a buck

286 does
258 bucks


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

1 doe, 1 buck. 

287 does

259 bucks


----------



## kr8zydolphinlady

We don't have a farm. Or a "kidding season." we only have one White pygmy, (mama girl) and she had two bucks. May 12th Gary, and Bruce Jenner.


----------



## NewbieNubian

Roundpen Ranch had a pretty big kidding season! 14 kids total! 7 boys, 7 girls.

Brings the forum total to:
294 Doelings
268 Bucklings


----------



## Bree_6293

We have a few to add now and more in a couple of weeks
7 girls
3 boys

Total:
Bucks: 271
Does: 301


----------



## sassykat6181

3 does last week

Total:
Bucks 271
Does 304


----------



## briar-hill-boer-goats

We kidded two does this year and each had 1 doe and 1 buck so we had a total of 2 doelings and 2 bucklings.
Total:
Bucks 273
Does 306


----------



## Jessica84

31 bucks
47 does

Bucks-304
Does- 353


----------



## crawly

1 spanish/boer/kiko doe
bucks-304
does-354


----------



## Ranger1

10 bucks, 6 does for us. Have one more to kid still.


----------



## Goatzrule

Bucks=314

does=360


----------



## billiejw89

buck/doe twins

bucks-315
does-361


----------



## Bree_6293

We have some more to add now. Another 4 doe kids
Another 5 Buck kids

Total:
Bucks: 320
Does: 365


----------



## clady92

*2016 Kidding Tally*

So, our year started off with a bang. Yes, I know that I asked for it when I put my does in with my buck, so close together. We had 12 kids born in the span of 5 days.

Rachel (Alpine/Toggenburg) had 2 doelings
Athena (Nubian) had 2 doelings, 1 buckling
Clara (Nubian/Oberhasli) had 3 doelings, 1 buckling
Peanut (Alpine) had 1 doeling, 2 bucklings

Total:
Bucks: 324
Does: 373

This is our second year of mostly doelings. So proud of my herd buck.


----------



## GloryJaz

I found it yay!!! All of our kids are Boer/Pygmy(little Alpinecross)

Ok we had 6 doelings born in December/January. Two sets of twins and two singles. 
Charlotte and Cheyenne 
Mary and Maria
Jasmine
Chloe

And we had 3 doelings and 2 bucklings born in June. One set of twins and three singles. (The twins in June were breached and my husband and I delivered them! Praise God that mama and kids are all ok!)
Sidney and Sierra
Sandra
Blake
Josie

Total this year(including Decembers births-not sure if that's ok?)- 11(9 does/2 bucks)
Total this year(not including Decembers births)-6 (4 does/2 bucks)

We decided to give our girls a break from kidding. We don't want any winter births,so we're done until next year. We'll wait until our new does are old enough to breed and breed everyone at the same time. 

I'll attach pics soon but they show up sideways oddly......
God bless y'all and y'all's precious little lives!!!
Glory

Ps....Sadly...very very sadly....our boy Blake was bitten by a rattlesnake and despite emergency medical attention,passed away. He had just turned 2 months old. Please keep us in your prayers as this is an extremely difficult time for us. My animals are very much my children. I feel as though I lost my son. Thank you kindly.


----------



## teejae

So our first for the year twin bucks


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

I am so so sorry about Blake. youre in my prayers<3


----------



## Goatzrule

That brings the total to 
Bucks: 328
Does: 377
Don't forget to add your babies to the tally


----------



## luvmyherd

WOW!! The does have really pulled ahead.
I am so sorry GloryJaz. I feel your pain and I know how bad it hurts.


----------



## GloryJaz

Sara+pumpkin said:


> I am so so sorry about Blake. youre in my prayers<3


Thank you dear. I really appreciate your concern and your prayers. It means so much to know there are other people who love and adore animals as I do. And that truly understand and grasp the heartache accompanied by a death. Thank you. 
God bless,
Glory


----------



## GloryJaz

luvmyherd said:


> WOW!! The does have really pulled ahead.
> I am so sorry GloryJaz. I feel your pain and I know how bad it hurts.


Thanks honey. From the bottom of my heart,thank you. I hate that you know my pain. That says,to me,that you've experienced this. I'm sorry for that. But,it does help knowing that there are others who've been through it. It's so so hard. And I thank you for reaching out to me. 
God bless,
Glory


----------



## Sara+pumpkin

losing an animal is the hardest thing to go through. we're all here to love and support you Glory!


----------



## Bree_6293

We have a few more to add now. And then only 4 does left to kid for the year!
We have had:
22 does 
9 bucks
We unfortunately lost a doe as the kid became stuck and even the vet couldn't get the kid out, vet then performed emergency c-section and the one that was stuck (boy) was dead but we got a live girl. The mom didn't make it through though  
Forum total:
Does- 399
Bucks- 337


----------



## GloryJaz

Sara+pumpkin said:


> losing an animal is the hardest thing to go through. we're all here to love and support you Glory!


Wow! The love and support here is just incredible! Thank you sweet pea. Y'all don't know how much your heartfelt condolences mean to me. Each one helps me along a little bit more.

I do,however,feel extremely blessed with the 3 beautifully,healthy doelings we kept from June's births. God has helped me to see that it is not about what I no longer have but,in fact,about what I do have! And although Blake is no longer here,I truly believe with all of my heart that he's with my merciful Savior in heaven! Blessing the Angels socks off! And I've been entrusted with these 3 amazing lives and for that,I'm so very grateful. Watching my daughters grow is a wonderful experience. I can't wait to share some pics.

You guys have really warmed my heart and I thank each one of you. And those who I'm certain are praying quietly for us.

I have terrible service on my farm so I'll wait til I'm in town to upload my pictures. They are sideways tho. Anyone know why this is so?

God bless,
Glory


----------



## GloryJaz

Bree_6293 said:


> We have a few more to add now. And then only 4 does left to kid for the year!
> We have had:
> 22 does
> 9 bucks
> We unfortunately lost a doe as the kid became stuck and even the vet couldn't get the kid out, vet then performed emergency c-section and the one that was stuck (boy) was dead but we got a live girl. The mom didn't make it through though
> Forum total:
> Does- 399
> Bucks- 337


My heart goes out to you honey. I understand the pain that accompanies death. It is real and it is deep. I'm lifting you and yours up in prayer. And praying for your 4 additional does. 
I'm happy for you that you have been blessed with so many healthy and precious little lives! God is good!

God bless,
Glory


----------



## margaret

1 doe and 1 buck.

Does- 400
Bucks-338


----------



## Ranger1

One doe 

Does-401
Bucks-338


----------



## Goatzrule

Well guys only a month left, anymore kids to add?


----------



## Bree_6293

My last 4 does had all singles, 
3 boys 
1 girl

Total
Does: 402
Bucks: 342


----------



## Oreosmom

Oct13, little Feta was born add one more darling doeling. Just found this post ! You guys are so fun!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Does: 403
Bucks: 342


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm

So, it looks like we've got a 1.2:1 ratio between doelings and bucklings, with a total of 745 babies. 

The 2015 thread has a ratio of pretty much 1:1, with a total of 4083 babies. 

Hmm, does this year have enough of a ratio difference to call 2016 a doe year? I'm going to say no - I think if more herd data was added the ratio would even out. 
And, what happened to the babies total between this year and last? 


(Are there more tally threads for 2014 and on back? I would be fun to compare!  )


----------



## Goatzrule

There are but I can't remember if they kept tally too, I'm sure there's more babies that haven't been added but should. Yeah that would be interesting to see


----------



## goathiker

It's because of the banner thing. One admin put that hyperlink there and now we can't figure out how to change it and said admin quit.
So, a lot of 2016 kids are at the end of the 2015 thread, plus people just didn't find the new thread.


----------



## RPC

Under the waiting room 2010-2014 are papercliped at the top


----------



## Goatzrule

Could we paper clip it? PS only a week left to add your kids to the tally, it's almost 2017


----------



## Bree_6293

I don't think I will have any more for this year unless some that we got are pregnant. Otherwise I have 15 days until my old girl is due. May be her last baby. She kidded last year and a week after kidded was back in great condition. Kidding in 15 days and will see how she copes. She is 8 and a half years old now. Will have to post a photo of her.


----------



## top_goat

My little Lizzie (Nubian) gave us 3 lovely boys a few days ago. Sadly, the first was stillborn. So are we counting only the live births? If so, I think that makes the count

Doelings: 403
Bucklings: 344 [345 including the stillborn]

I'm hoping for one more to kid this week...fingers crossed!


----------



## Goatzrule

If they were full term when they were born then then they count. Keep us updated


----------



## JK_Farms

Bucklings: 0
Doelings: 1 ( the doeling I'm talking about is the black doeling in my profile picture)
The others are due next year


----------



## top_goat

top_goat said:


> My little Lizzie (Nubian) gave us 3 lovely boys a few days ago. Sadly, the first was stillborn. So are we counting only the live births? If so, I think that makes the count
> 
> Doelings: 403
> Bucklings: 344 [345 including the stillborn]
> 
> I'm hoping for one more to kid this week...fingers crossed!





Goatzrule said:


> If they were full term when they were born then then they count. Keep us updated


OK...definitely full term. So that makes

Doelings : 403
Bucklings: 345

Add JK_Farms doeling (cited but not included in total?) 
Add my new buckling born this afternoon...

Doelings: 404
Bucklings: 346

I think that's right!


----------



## Goatzrule

Encourage the people who haven't posted their kids in here to do so I'd like to get an accurate total.


----------



## spidy1

My turn!!! LOL, I just found this thred, early this year I got 5 bucklings 1 doeling...girl is brown LaBoer...


----------



## Dairy_goat

I _don't_ think that I posted my 2016 total yet, I might have so please delete if this is a repeat. 
Doelings: 404
Bucklings: 346

add the post before me:
Bucklings:351
Doelings:405

Add my kids: 17 (Doelings:11 Bucklings:6)
Total: 416 doelings
357 bucklings


----------



## xippidee

We had 2 more doelings born December 1st - Buttercup and Marigold. These are the last for the year. They are Alpine/Nubian/Saanen. I believe that brings the total to:

Bucklings: 357
Doelings: 418


----------



## Goatzrule

So cute!


----------



## AlvinLeanne

In December we had 3 sets of twins, 4 doelings and 2 bucklings.

Bucklings: 359 
Doelings: 422


----------



## Goatzrule

2016 is over, a 2017 tally has been started. 
Looks like it was a doe year, with a total of 783 kids.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Here's a link to the new thread:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/2017-kidding-thread-190123/#post2023896


----------



## CrazyDogLady

My Cookie had a set of buck/doe twins on the 28th. The little doeling didn't make it, she had an omphalocele and only lived a couple of hours, thankfully. The little guy is strong and healthy, though. So, 

Bucklings: 360
Doelings: 423


----------

